# Green water



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

My water turned GREEN for about 3 weeks ago, and its really green I cant even see the other side.
I have tried everything, cleaned the filter twice, I spent like 3 hours today cleaning my gravel, cleaned my driftwood and rocks, cleaned my plants. I also changed about 2/3 of the water today and I dont see any difference, this makes me sick because I did all regular water changes and kept everything clean and I didnt put any new plants or anything in the tank. I have no algea in the tank and the RB´s seems to be all right, it actually looks like they enjoy the foggy water. Does any one now what I should do? Should I "start over" the tank? Is there any chemicals that could solve this (not my first choice)?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Is there anysunlight comming into your tank? I had the same problem because my tank was nexte to a window. if the problem is sunlight a uv sterilizer will do the trick. i fixed my problem by putting a mini blind on the side of m,y tank tank to block the sunlight.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You may need to increase the amount of water you change on a weekly basis. If you can post your core water params it may show what's wrong. Especially *nitrAtes and if you can Phosphates*. Hopefully by cleaning the filter you did not kill off the nitrfying bacteria which is another problem in itself.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nope, its hardly any sun light on the tank so I dont need any UV sterilizer (I think?).
Bomb me with alternatives please!



jerry_plakyda said:


> You may need to increase the amount of water you change on a weekly basis. If you can post your core water params it may show what's wrong. Especially *nitrAtes and if you can Phosphates*. Hopefully by cleaning the filter you did not kill off the nitrfying bacteria which is another problem in itself.


I do weekly water changes, maybe 2-3 / week and like 6-8 g per change.
I dont have any water test kit so I cant tell the params, and it was more than a week since I cleaned the filter last time so the good bactreias is there.
Its not a newly started tank, had it runing since 8-10 september I think.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you clean the filter under the sink ??? And what kind of water do you have well or city water ???


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Yepp, I cleaned it under the sink. I live a bit outside the city but I dont have my own spring. The water is good.
I read your post from the "saved forum" and this is what I think I should do, correct me if you have the time please:
Regular waterchanges, no lights for 3-4 days, plants and gravel speeds up the recovery, I will loose the green color after maybe a week or so because even if the algea is dead the "color" is still in the water. Besides that I can feed as usual?


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

i would do the black out for more then 3 days, like 5-7 days, and make sure you cover the tank very well, so no light can enter. use thick blankets or garbage bags.

the uv sterilizer will kill all free floating algea, and you will never have green water again.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the help! Im going to cover up the tank now...Can I feed them even if the tank is covered up?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes you can still feed them. Since your water is city water and you cleaned the filter under the sink you may have killed bacteria without knowing. I don' doubt you that your water is good but my sound advise to you is to at least ask for written details from your water district of what's in your water or at least have it tested.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Had the water tested before, and it was perfect. 
Btw. the tank has been covered for allmost 2 now, only 3-4 days left








Can I lift up the blankets for maybe 2 minutes, or will I screw up the process?


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Soo, anyone knows if I can lift the blankets for 2-5 minutes?
Would be glad if I got some answers, hasnt seen the guys for 2 days now even if they are 2 m from me.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Come on guys, a quick answer


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I would just keep it covered to be safe. I know you said it was not getting any sunlight already but I once had a non planted tank with little lighting that got green water that was established for months. During the winter months the sunlight would poke through one window and hit the tank in the morning hours when I was asleep, so by the time I woke the sunlight was away from the tank and never see it hit the tank. 
If it comes back after the blackout I would get a uv sterilizer, you will never have that problem again.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, it has been totally covered now since 5 days I think. You think I can lift the blankets?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

are you sure your tap water is ok? that could be your problem


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, I have another tank runing and the water are all fine. Can I lift the blankets now,are there any signs that the green water is dead? And when I have lifted the blankets should I do a water change and turn the lights on? Any tips on what I can and cant do? Sorry for bombing you with noob questions


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i run my water through a phosphate remover before putting it in the tank. cured my green water problems great.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, and whats a phosphate and where can I buy it?








Should I do a small water change when I remove the blankets or should I just wait?
If I has get it right the way to loose the green color is to change the water, but should I do like 5% every third or fourth day or something? 
Bring in some tips, I will leave the blankets on until tomorow I think.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

'nitragon' do a google search....i run my water through it the heat it to the correct temp. sounds like a right hassle but its worth it.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the tip. Just uncovered the tank, and the water is as before. What the hell should I do?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

there is obviously a big problem somewhere but i dont know how you can find it. have you tested the water ? take a sample to your local pet shop and see if they can test it.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Like I wrote earlier in the thread, my water is fine, just green








Should I do small water changes until I get rid of the green water?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

it must be the phophate in the water then


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

alan said:


> it must be the phophate in the water then


yes, that is the answer. Between light and the phosphate it is the perfect place for algea bloom. Get some phosphate remover and you will be good to go. Ps, when you use the remover use the blanket also, as just the blanket wont work as good as a combo.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

So I should buy phosphate remover and put the blankets on for 5-7 days again? Will the green water disappear complitly with just that threatment or do I have to make small water changes until the water is gone? Guess I can find it at my LFS? Whitch opens on thursday...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Onion said:


> So I should buy phosphate remover and put the blankets on for 5-7 days again? Will the green water disappear complitly with just that threatment or do I have to make small water changes until the water is gone? Guess I can find it at my LFS? Whitch opens on thursday...


You have to let the phosphate stuff work. I put it in as directed and kept it covered for like 3 days. Get a uv light if this keeps happening


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, I will try this tomorow. Let you know if it worked.
Thanks guys


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

good luck


----------

